# magnavox 51MP392H/17 no picture.



## Techman55 (Jan 19, 2009)

The mod. #51MP392H/17 is the only number I can fine, I was off by 1 number thanks for bring this to my attention. 
But as in my other post sound but no picture on this Magnavox rear projection. This is the same mods that had convergence IC problems. Thanks for any help that you can give.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Start with the basics and check the various power supplies to see what is running and what is not.


----------

